
Simple Android application sandbox file browser - 0x742
https://github.com/0x742/noia
======
0x742
I just published my first tool that helps to reverse engineer android apps by
directly viewing files (SQLite databases, images and more) in the application
sandbox. I'm not a programmer but know enough to copy paste to create
something that works so please let me know what you guys think. Try it out,
open an issue if you find any problems. PRs are welcome.

